
Monospace Font Selector - zX41ZdbW
https://alexey-milovidov.github.io/font-selector/
======
bilinualcom
Interesting. Thank you. Is it too difficult to add the style for electron
based editors (I mean Atom, vscode, ...) that are more common?

~~~
zX41ZdbW
There is good similar project that does it:
[https://www.programmingfonts.org/](https://www.programmingfonts.org/)

------
scambier
I don't know what it's supposed to do, but it doesn't seem to work on Brave
Android

~~~
zX41ZdbW
Yes, it's intended for desktop/laptop - where you write code.

